# Potty Training ?



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

Hello, 
My girls are doing really great with poopy in their potty, but not so great with the wee wee. Any suggestions? Id love to get them to do most of their business in the potty.


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

What I did was use diff bedding in their litter boxes then if I did find a spot where they went I soaked it up with the litter bedding and cleaned the spot with nature's miracle. I do have litter boxes on almost every level.(placed where they were going the most ) my girls caught on quickly and as the new ones come in they seem to follow suit!
Goodluck and stay patient!


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

I will have to get a few more litter boxes! I am using towels in my FN so I cant really see where they are peeing. I do have natures miracle so I will clean my trays with that tomorrow and get another potty or two for them! Thanks.. cindy


----------

